# M-audio oxygen 8 midi keyboard to use in Reason 4.0



## airlab (Jan 2, 2009)

I have recently purchased an Oxygen 8 keyboard without a CD-ROM containing the drivers.

I have tried downlading a few drivers from the M-audio website, however, they do not seem to have worked and bring up an error when installing thats states: '*Not digitally signed*' .I would like to use this keyboard in conjunction with Reason 4.0, a music production programme, but nothing seems to be working.

Is there anything you can recommend or a different download for the required drivers?

Any help appreciated as its totally useless at the moment


----------



## jameshooker1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Any luch airlab? Im having the same problem with my oxygen 49


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Go here for driver: (Pertains to XP SP2)
http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do...=3&PID=b4a8849dceaffac747e83be310498fa8&OS=71

1. Do not hookup the keyboard yet
2. Install the driver and software
3. Turn off pc after installation completes - do not reboot pc
4. Hook up the keyboard
5. Turn on pc
6. Your done

@ jameshooker1 - It is nice to hijack someone elses thread here but nuuderstand you have the same identical keyboard, in this case go here:
http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support&tab=driver
To choose the proper window installation you are using.

Note: You should be using the latest service pack (sp3) it is pretty stable now.
However if you decide to install sp3 then you will need to get the proper driver for it,
it may be different from sp2 - sp3, I dont know from the link I gave you above.


----------

